# [emerge] error al actualizar sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia GENTOO

Como dice el titulo, me da este error y no entiendo y no se como solucionarlos

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5
> 
>  * talloc-2.0.5.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                   [ ok ]
> 
>  * Package:    sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5
> ...

 

 emerge --info =sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5

```

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

Portage 2.1.9.40 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r1, 2.6.37-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Feb 2011 23:30:02 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 RTCW-ETEULA skype-eula TLS_REQCERT never"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoconfig binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 amr ao apm arts asf assistant audiofile autoipd avahi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddax cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization cxx daap daemon dbus device-mapper dga dirac directfb dri dv dvb dvd embedded emerald encode esd espeak exif extrafilters extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor festival ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran freetds ftp fts3 fuse fusion gdbm gdu geoip ggi gif glib glitz gmp gmplayer gnome gnome-keyring gnutls google-gadgets gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hardened hddtemp headless iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipod ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdrive kerberos krb5 ladspa lame laptop lcms ldap libcaca libsamplerate lm_sensors lzo mad mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mmx mng modules mono moonlight motif mozdevelop moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznopango moznoroaming mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv odbc odk ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pch pcre pdf perl phonon pmu png podcast policykit postgres ppds pppd pronounce python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline remote restrict-javascript rle sdk sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop sensord session sip slit smartcard sndfile source speex spell sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification static-libs stats suexec svg sysfs tcpd templates theora threads tiff tk toolbar truetype type3 unicode upnp usb v4l v4l2 vboxwebsrv vim-syntax visualization vorbis wav wavpack webkit wikipedia winbind wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xforms xinerama xinetd xml xmlpatterns xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid youtube zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="IXP SB400" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv =sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5

```
FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 [2.0.1-r1] USE="python%* -compat (-doc%) (-static-libs%*) (-swig%)" 
```

Nota:"FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig" este mensaje no se como arreglarlo, se que dice que no reconoce una variable pero donde  :Question: 

De antemano gracias por la ayuda

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno la solución:

Bajar python: de python3.1 python2.7, luego python-updater y volver a actualizar el sistema.  :Very Happy: 

----------

